# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  New repetier host 0.95 D

## Mcbride19

it's here, windows version (hope Mac version will come soon):

http://www.repetier.com/download/

----------


## NJ_Lifer

Is there some sort of Changelog for this?  I don't know much about Solidoodle or Repetier, but what is the advantages of this version?

----------


## Mcbride19

Well I found nothing about it !  :Frown:

----------

